# Drawing Attempts ala Reichel



## Reichelina

*Drawing Attempts a la Reichel*

Tried drawing before. I liked it.
I can only draw people's faces though.

This was back in 2013.


----------



## Joe_Bassett

Looks really good!  Faces are the hardest thing to draw for me so I envy you!


----------



## Reichelina

GuitarHiro97 said:


> Looks really good!  Faces are the hardest thing to draw for me so I envy you!



Thanks! That meant a lot coming from an anime-guru like you.  
My weakness would have to be the limbs. HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Joe_Bassett

Limbs are hard, and let's not mention hands and feet. JEEZUZ CHRIST, they're hard to draw!  I usually crop the photo so you never have to see em.


----------



## Greyson

I could never do people, I just satisfy myself with drawing landscapes and flowers and stuff. That looks really good, I would love to see something more recent, I bet you've improved a whole lot over the last few years! Well done still 8)


----------



## Reichelina

GuitarHiro97 said:


> Limbs are hard, and let's not mention hands and feet. JEEZUZ CHRIST, they're hard to draw!  I usually crop the photo so you never have to see em.



I hate that hands and feet come in pairs. HAHAHA. 
I mean, they have to be identical.. which is the hardest thing ever.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Wow, that's impressive(ly subliminal)! Okay, I'll behave! On the topic of critiquing your drawing skills, ... the hair and the hat are too blended. Try to differentiate the two. I didn't realize it was a hat until a few seconds after. The hair itself could use some details. It would compliment the time you took for the facial features and structure. The eyebrows are on point. Beautiful. They're not too furry like facial caterpillars but not thin enough to consider a lazy attempt. The eyes, eyelashes, and everything in that area is perfect. You did a great job with the indents. Noses are difficult. I can understand that, especially the nostrils. Perfect set of lips and jawline. You have the neck down pat and everything else seems to tie in perfectly. 


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Reichelina

Greyson said:


> I could never do people, I just satisfy myself with drawing landscapes and flowers and stuff. That looks really good, I would love to see something more recent, I bet you've improved a whole lot over the last few years! Well done still 8)



Why, thanks, Greyson. 
Now, I have not "practiced" much. LIFE SUCKED LIFE OUT OF ME. hahaha. 

I was going through my old stuff and saw this. Made me want to try drawing again. 




PrinzeCharming said:


> Wow, that's impressive(ly subliminal)! Okay, I'll behave! On the topic of critiquing your drawing skills, ... the hair and the hat are too blended. Try to differentiate the two. I didn't realize it was a hat until a few seconds after. The hair itself could use some details. It would compliment the time you took for the facial features and structure. The eyebrows are on point. Beautiful. They're not too furry like facial caterpillars but not thin enough to consider a lazy attempt. The eyes, eyelashes, and everything in that area is perfect. You did a great job with the indents. Noses are difficult. I can understand that, especially the nostrils. Perfect set of lips and jawline. You have the neck down pat and everything else seems to tie in perfectly.
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



Thanks for taking the time to read stare at my work. I appreciate it. 
If you were a girl, will you have a crush on the man? LOL. 



> [Perfect set of lips and jawline.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Reichelina said:


> If you were a girl, will you have a crush on the man? LOL.



I almost saw myself in this drawing actually! I'd crush myself to pieces. :love-struck:


----------



## Reichelina

PrinzeCharming said:


> I almost saw myself in this drawing actually! I'd crush myself to pieces. :love-struck:



You will be hard to draw. As much as I love hair, I suck AT it. 
---> that word is so important here. Erase it and I'll be in trouble.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Reichelina said:


> You will be hard to draw. As much as I love hair, I suck AT it.
> ---> that word is so important here. Erase it and I'll be in trouble.



Regardless, you have more talent than I do in that department. I couldn't draw that well to save my life.


----------



## Reichelina

PrinzeCharming said:


> Regardless, you have more talent than I do in that department. I couldn't draw that well to save my life.




It's something that you learn.  
Try it, you'll be Da Vinci in no time.


----------



## midnightpoet

Very good, the drawing reminded me of Steve Martin.  Keep up the good work (I can do stick figures, that's about it).:-D


----------



## Reichelina

midnightpoet said:


> Very good, the drawing reminded me of Steve Martin.  Keep up the good work (I can do stick figures, that's about it).:-D



Thanks sir! 

Well, if you could draw and ALSO be the great writer that you are, that would be too unfair! Lol.


----------



## Reichelina

2011. 
A girl named Cate.


----------



## Reichelina

2010.
Friends.

--> horrible.


----------



## sigmadog

I used to hate to draw hands, so I forced myself to do them, actually looking for opportunities to draw/paint them. Now I actually look forward to doing them. In fact, I'm working on a commission right now with a couple hands featured prominently. I still have a lot to learn about rendering them well, but I've improved much in the last couple years.

Now feet, on the other "hand"…

I guess the point of what I'm suggesting is that you shouldn't avoid your weak areas. Attack them. Conquer them. It's just art, after all.


----------



## Reichelina

sigmadog said:


> I used to hate to draw hands, so I forced myself to do them, actually looking for opportunities to draw/paint them. Now I actually look forward to doing them. In fact, I'm working on a commission right now with a couple hands featured prominently. I still have a lot to learn about rendering them well, but I've improved much in the last couple years.
> 
> Now feet, on the other "hand"…
> 
> I guess the point of what I'm suggesting is that you shouldn't avoid your weak areas. Attack them. Conquer them. It's just art, after all.



How were able to improve? Just kept drawing hands? 
I tried drawing again last night, (after years of not practicing) and I think I'm hating the hair again! Lol. Thanks sigma!


----------



## ShadowEyes

From my very limited experience, besides some core fundamentals that you can study to learn technique (foreshortening, perspective, color values, shading, etc.), most of drawing is practice. It's training the eye to break up complex shapes into basic shapes and (in the case of perspective) re-aligning drawing problems into draftsmanship problems.

However, it's far from impossible, and it's no fun if you look at it as a checklist of things to do. You should work on what you like. For instance, I like drawing the figure. So I draw the figure a lot. I started copying (a few months ago) and moved on to imagination and iterative drawing. Now I'm learning perspective to help me with figure-drawing, and it's so similar to buildings, and atmospheres! Now I want to draw buildings!

And trust me, you don't need formal schooling for this. You can learn everything you need online. It's a fact. I hope *sigmadog* can provide more information and inspiration because I used all of my five-cent words in this post!


----------



## Reichelina

ShadowEyes said:


> From my very limited experience, besides some core fundamentals that you can study to learn technique (foreshortening, perspective, color values, shading, etc.), most of drawing is practice. It's training the eye to break up complex shapes into basic shapes and (in the case of perspective) re-aligning drawing problems into draftsmanship problems.
> 
> However, it's far from impossible, and it's no fun if you look at it as a checklist of things to do. You should work on what you like. For instance, I like drawing the figure. So I draw the figure a lot. I started copying (a few months ago) and moved on to imagination and iterative drawing. Now I'm learning perspective to help me with figure-drawing, and it's so similar to buildings, and atmospheres! Now I want to draw buildings!
> 
> And trust me, you don't need formal schooling for this. You can learn everything you need online. It's a fact. I hope *sigmadog* can provide more information and inspiration because I used all of my five-cent words in this post!



That is a very detailed answer! 
Thank you! 

When I was a kid, I would draw rooms and houses, pretty much like an interior designer kind of thing. 

Also, I'm a copycat when it comes to faces and people. Everything I draw has to have some "model". I would copy the illustrations on mangas and comics. For the real people, I ask for pictures. 

I would love to learn to draw waterfalls and mountains. 
You're sitting there, staring at that wonderful creation and trying to recreate it on paper. Ehhhh. 

I'd like to see some of your building illustrations someday!


----------



## sigmadog

I improved by taking time and looking at hands. Try googling images of hands and using those images as a model on which to base a drawing. 

You can also look at the underlying anatomy to understand how the bones, muscles and tendons work together. Understanding anatomy vastly improves your ability to translate the figure to paper.

Finally, and this is a general tip for drawing anything: Don't draw objects: Draw light. Concern yourself with the shadows; get the shadows right and the object will magically appear. As a test, shine a bright light on an object from the side and, without outlining, capture the shadows; you'll see how shadows define an object's volume better than outlines do. Focusing on the shadow areas will elevate your drawing from the flat two-dimensional paper, giving it volume and making it more lifelike. Of course, some lines are necessary to help you find your way around the subject, but keep them loose and light because in the end it's the shadows that define the object.


----------



## ShadowEyes

Reichelina said:


> That is a very detailed answer!
> Thank you!
> 
> When I was a kid, I would draw rooms and houses, pretty much like an interior designer kind of thing.
> 
> Also, I'm a copycat when it comes to faces and people. Everything I draw has to have some "model". I would copy the illustrations on mangas and comics. For the real people, I ask for pictures.
> 
> I would love to learn to draw waterfalls and mountains.
> You're sitting there, staring at that wonderful creation and trying to recreate it on paper. Ehhhh.
> 
> I'd like to see some of your building illustrations someday!



Hey, you're welcome.

I remember wanting to draw when I was around 10 or 11. Of course, I wanted to draw anime things because I watched cartoons after school. So it's nice to realize that it's one of my earliest ambitions.

Oh man, I would kill for a real life model. ... But not _really _kill. The model, I mean. Hehe.

Maybe you will, maybe you will!


----------



## Reichelina

ShadowEyes said:


> I hope *sigmadog* can provide more information and inspiration because I used all of my five-cent words in this post!





sigmadog said:


> Finally, and this is a general tip for drawing anything: Don't draw objects: Draw light. Concern yourself with the shadows; get the shadows right and the object will magically appear. As a test, shine a bright light on an object from the side and, without outlining, capture the shadows; you'll see how shadows define an object's volume better than outlines do. Focusing on the shadow areas will elevate your drawing from the flat two-dimensional paper, giving it volume and making it more lifelike. Of course, some lines are necessary to help you find your way around the subject, but keep them loose and light because in the end it's the shadows that define the object.



 Wow! 
That is interesting! 

I would love to see some of your artworks!


----------



## sigmadog

Ask and ye shall receive.

This is a graphite drawing I did of myself back in 1989. It was just a self portrait without a title until I dug it up a couple years ago and titled it "When I Had Hair But Only One Shoe."

If you look closely you will find very little in the way of line work. The whole subject matter is defined by the shadows, which gives it volume and mass. This is what I mean when I say "drawing is about light." 

This is not to say that line drawing has no place or is not real drawing. Not at all. But if someone wants to learn what drawing is all about, they need to start with volume, shadow, light and mass. Once that is understood, they can freely and easily transition to less representational forms. This is my view on learning to draw (though I'm a bit of a traditionalist).


----------



## Reichelina

sigmadog said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.
> 
> This is a graphite drawing I did of myself back in 1989. It was just a self portrait without a title until I dug it up a couple years ago and titled it "When I Had Hair But Only One Shoe."
> 
> If you look closely you will find very little in the way of line work. The whole subject matter is defined by the shadows, which gives it volume and mass. This is what I mean when I say "drawing is about light."
> 
> This is not to say that line drawing has no place or is not real drawing. Not at all. But if someone wants to learn what drawing is all about, they need to start with volume, shadow, light and mass. Once that is understood, they can freely and easily transition to less representational forms. This is my view on learning to draw (though I'm a bit of a traditionalist).
> 
> View attachment 13171



This made me want to cry. 
In fact, I think I will. ---> cries in the corner.

Why are you so talented. Oh dear. 
--jealous--


----------



## sigmadog

I'm 54 years old. I've been drawing / painting / designing for about 50 of those years. Trust me, it's not talent, it's mileage. I've always had the desire and I followed through obsessively for most of my life.

You get better at everything by doing it. Often. That's a fact. The only reason my art is at this level is because I've been doing it a long long time. 

I think your drawing efforts show promise because you put them out there, and you're trying. That's how you get better. I'm not posting here to make you feel bad; I'm doing so in an effort to help you improve, so please take my examples and suggestions in that light, and don't over criticize your efforts by playing the comparison game. We all work at our own level and that's nothing to be ashamed of.

So, work on the shadows, Reichelina. See what that does for your drawings.

- Steve


----------



## Reichelina

sigmadog said:


> I'm 54 years old. I've been drawing / painting / designing for about 50 of those years. Trust me, it's not talent, it's mileage. I've always had the desire and I followed through obsessively for most of my life.
> 
> You get better at everything by doing it. Often. That's a fact. The only reason my art is at this level is because I've been doing it a long long time.
> 
> I think your drawing efforts show promise because you put them out there, and you're trying. That's how you get better. I'm not posting here to make you feel bad; I'm doing so in an effort to help you improve, so please take my examples and suggestions in that light, and don't over criticize your efforts by playing the comparison game. We all work at our own level and that's nothing to be ashamed of.
> 
> So, work on the shadows, Reichelina. See what that does for your drawings.
> 
> - Steve



This is very much appreciated, Steve. 
You have encouraged me to practice more. 
Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Reichelina

2007. 
So I was 16 at that time. 
Poor guy has uneven bum.


----------



## Reichelina

2007. Ehh


----------



## Reichelina

2007


----------



## Firemajic

Love your drawings! I am a fan of simple, uncluttered art work... nice work! Keep that pencil sharp and keep posting...


----------



## Firemajic

sigmadog said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.
> 
> This is a graphite drawing I did of myself back in 1989. It was just a self portrait without a title until I dug it up a couple years ago and titled it "When I Had Hair But Only One Shoe."
> 
> If you look closely you will find very little in the way of line work. The whole subject matter is defined by the shadows, which gives it volume and mass. This is what I mean when I say "drawing is about light."
> 
> This is not to say that line drawing has no place or is not real drawing. Not at all. But if someone wants to learn what drawing is all about, they need to start with volume, shadow, light and mass. Once that is understood, they can freely and easily transition to less representational forms. This is my view on learning to draw (though I'm a bit of a traditionalist).
> 
> View attachment 13171






This is completely fabulous! DAMN!!! I mean, WOW!!! Sublime composition, delicate use of shading and shadows.. Your skill is awesome.. inspiring.. Thank you for sharing... daaaaamn!!!


----------



## Reichelina

2007 or 2008... The time when I was like, gosh, I want to draw.


----------



## Reichelina

V
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2008


----------



## Firemajic

Infants are hard to draw, for me.. their heads are bigger, there is little bone structure to be seen, and their facial features are positioned differently than an adult..... but this is cute!


----------



## am_hammy

Super cute! Love the little balled up hands as well and the curve of the legs. Very baby-esque


----------



## Reichelina

Did this a few hours ago. 
I need to drink a SIGMADOG capsule so I can get really good at drawing. Hehehehehe.


----------



## sigmadog

I'm starting to see shadows and volume! Keep going! 

Give those edge lines a lighter touch and let the shadows do the work.

Practice. Practice. Practice.


----------



## Reichelina

sigmadog said:


> I'm starting to see shadows and volume! Keep going!
> 
> Give those edge lines a lighter touch and let the shadows do the work.
> 
> Practice. Practice. Practice.



Yay!!!!!!!
Thanks Sigma!


----------



## Reichelina

A few minutes ago.
Thanks to my friend. Sorry for ruining your face. Lol.


----------



## Reichelina

Looks weird.
Oh well, I'll just Shake it Off, 
Hehe,


----------



## Reichelina

2008


----------



## Mermaid

All the art work posted here makes me want to draw again! It has been a while so I am extremely rusty. What I like most about them is how one can connect easily with them, gives them a life like sense.


----------



## Reichelina

Mermaid said:


> All the art work posted here makes me want to draw again! It has been a while so I am extremely rusty. What I like most about them is how one can connect easily with them, gives them a life like sense.



Hello Mermaid! Thanks for taking a look.

Go for it! Draw again!  I also had that on and off thing with drawing. 
It was just this year that I touched my pencils again. I wish I get better and better at it though.

It relieves stress too. Bonus!


----------



## SilverMoon

I have to say I loved scanning down your work and reading all the exchanges. And I can see how your shading improved along the way. Love shading. I feel like I'm sculpting (ha, feel the same way when it comes to writing poetry)



> Originally Posted by *sigmadog*
> 
> You can also look at the underlying anatomy to understand how the bones, muscles and tendons work together. Understanding anatomy vastly improves your ability to translate the figure to paper.



So, true. Years back I enrolled in an anatomy class. I was so excited! Could not wait to draw the underlying of the human form! But NOT (at first) He had us drawing skeletons of fish and reptiles. Finally, we got to human form. I learned allot   - getting to the bare bones :wink:

Will get some skeletons out of the closet and send them your way.

Keep drawing. You have a real natural knack for giving expression. Like that sly look on Kate!


----------



## escorial

great stuff....


----------

